# Attack editor 2000



## Terry. T. (Dec 15, 2008)

Time for the Attack editor! Here's how:
You may edit an attack thingie by either:
Editing the victim
Editing the attacker
Editing the move (that the attacker can use)
So:
Magnemite used Thunderbolt on Pikachu!
Can turn into:
Ho-Oh used Thunderbolt on Pikachu!
Magnemite used Thunder on Pikachu!
Magnemite usedd Thunderbolt on Lugia!

Let's start:
Sceptile used Dragon Claw on Totodile!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 15, 2008)

Sceptile used Dragon Claw on Magnton!


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 15, 2008)

Pelliper used Dragon Claw on Magneton


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 15, 2008)

Pelliper used Dragon Rage on Magneton


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 15, 2008)

Gabite used Dragon Rage on Magneton.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Dec 15, 2008)

Gabite used Dragon Rage on Articuno.


----------



## Fredie (Dec 15, 2008)

Gabite used Dragon Claw on Articuno.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 15, 2008)

Gabite used Growl on Articuno.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 15, 2008)

Gabite used Growl on Magikarp.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 15, 2008)

Magikarp used Growl on Magikarp.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 15, 2008)

Magikarp used Explosion on Magikarp.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 16, 2008)

Magikarp used Splash on Magikarp.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 17, 2008)

Magikarp used Splash on Feebas


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 18, 2008)

Mew used Splash on Feebas.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 18, 2008)

Mew used Splash on Arceus.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 18, 2008)

Mew used Transform on Arceus.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 18, 2008)

Mew used Transform on Ditto.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 18, 2008)

Mew used Transform on Metapod.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 18, 2008)

Corphish used transform on metapod


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 18, 2008)

Corphish used Water Gun on Metapod


----------



## Dragon (Dec 19, 2008)

Corphish used Water Gun on Palkia.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 19, 2008)

Dialgia used Water Gun on Palkia.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 19, 2008)

Dialga used Twineedle on Palkia.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 19, 2008)

Dialgia used Splash on Palkia.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 19, 2008)

Magikarp used splash on Palkia


----------



## Mercury (Dec 19, 2008)

Arceus used Judgement on Magikarp.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 20, 2008)

Charizard used Judgment (yes, that is how it is spelled) on Magikarp


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 20, 2008)

Diglett used Judgment on Magikarp!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 20, 2008)

Diglett used Fissure on Magikarp


----------



## Mercury (Dec 20, 2008)

Magikarp used Fissure on Magikarp.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 20, 2008)

Tauros used Fissure on Magikarp


----------



## S.K (Dec 20, 2008)

Tauros used Flail on Magikarp


----------



## ZimD (Dec 23, 2008)

Tauros used Flail on Missingno.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 23, 2008)

Ditto used Flail on Missingno


----------



## Shadowstar (Dec 23, 2008)

Ditto used Hyper Beam on Missingno


----------



## ZimD (Dec 23, 2008)

?????????? used Hyper Beam on Missingno. (The period is part of its name D=<)


----------



## Flareth (Dec 23, 2008)

Oddish used Hyper beam on Missingno.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 23, 2008)

Oddish used Hyper Beam on Blaziken


----------



## ZimD (Dec 23, 2008)

Oddish used Hyper Beam on Salamence.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 23, 2008)

Dratini used Hyper Beam on Salamence


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 24, 2008)

Ditto used Hyper Beam on Salamence


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 24, 2008)

Ditto used Hyper Beam on Eevee >:)


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

Growlithe used Hyper Beam on Eevee


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 24, 2008)

Skitty used Hyper Beam on Eevee XD


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

Skitty used Giga Impact on Eevee


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 24, 2008)

Skitty used Supersonic on Eevee


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

Zubat used Supersonic on Eevee


----------



## Jester (Dec 24, 2008)

Golbat used supersonic on eevee


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

Golbat used Supersonic on Sandshrew


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 24, 2008)

Scyther used Hyper Beam on Sandshrew


----------



## Objection! (Dec 24, 2008)

Scyther used Sandstorm on Sandshrew.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

Scizor used Sandstorm on Sandshrew.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 19, 2009)

Abra used sandstorm on Sandshrew


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 19, 2009)

Abra used Embargo on Sandshrew


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 19, 2009)

Abra used Embargo on Mew


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Feb 20, 2009)

Skitty used Embargo on Mew


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 20, 2009)

Rayquaza used Embargo on Mew


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

Jesus used Embargo on Mew


----------



## Lost Guitar (Feb 21, 2009)

Jesus used Return against Mew


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

Jesus used Return against Pikachu


----------



## Vespiform (Feb 21, 2009)

jesus used return against romans


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

jesus use smite on romans


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

phoenix wright used smite on romans


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

master cheif used smite on romans


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

Master chief used halo fanboy on Romans


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

Jack_the_White used halo fanboy on Romans


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

Jack_the_white used halo fanboy on Phoenix Wright


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

Jack_the_white used middle finger on Phoenix Wright


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

Miles Edgeworth used middle finger on Phoenix Wright.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 21, 2009)

Miles Edgeworth used middle finger on Mr.Gay


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

Miles Edgeworth used slap on Mr.Gay


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

I used slap on mr.Gay


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

DarkArmour used slap on Mr. Gay


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

Pimp used fuck on Mr Gay


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

Micheal Jackson used fuck on Mr Gay


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

MJ used little kiddie on Mr Gay


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

Vladimir Putin (the real one, not forum one) used little kiddie on Mr Gay


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

Vladmir Putin used Pokeball on Mr Gay


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

Vladmir Putin used Pokeball on Barrack Obama


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

VD used Pokeball on Murray Gold


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

Barrack Obama used Pokeball on Murray Gold


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

BO used Bolero on Murray Gold


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

God used smite on Murray Gold


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

God used Judgement on Murray Gold


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 21, 2009)

Invisible-Pink Unicorn used Judgement on Murray Gold.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

Harry Hill used Judgement on Murray Gold


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 21, 2009)

Harry Hill used Poke on Murray Gold


----------



## Dragon (Feb 24, 2009)

Harry Hill used Flower Power on Murray Gold


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 24, 2009)

Toadette used flower power on murray gold


----------



## Enekuro (Feb 24, 2009)

toadette used Flamethrower on Murray Gold.


----------



## Finale (Feb 24, 2009)

Toadette used Flamethrower on Mexico.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Murray Gold used Flamethrower on Mexico.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 25, 2009)

Murray Gold used Valkryie on Mexico


----------



## Finale (Feb 25, 2009)

Murray Gold used Valkyrie on Adolf Hitler


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 26, 2009)

Murray Gold used Bullet Seed on Adolf Hitler


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Feb 26, 2009)

Murray Gold used Bullet Seed on Rudolph Hitler


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 26, 2009)

Santa Claus used Bullet Seed on Rudolph Hitler


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 26, 2009)

Santa Clause used Missingno on Rudolph Hitler.


----------



## Sapphiron (Feb 26, 2009)

Santa Claus used Missingno on you.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Feb 27, 2009)

Santa Claus used Belly Drum on you.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 27, 2009)

Santa Claus used Belly Drum on George Lucas.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Mar 1, 2009)

Jack_the_White's Mom used Belly Drum on George Lucas.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Mar 3, 2009)

Jack_the_White's Mom used Belly Drum on George Clooney.


----------



## Dig Dug (Mar 9, 2009)

Dig Dug used belly drum on george clooney


----------



## MurrMurr (Mar 12, 2009)

Dig Dug used Metronome on George Clooney.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Mar 12, 2009)

Dig Dug used Metronome on George W. Bush


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 12, 2009)

dig dug used dig on george bush


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 14, 2009)

DarkArmour used Dig on George W. Bush.


----------



## turbler (Mar 17, 2009)

DarkArmour used Dig on bugs bunny


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 17, 2009)

Dragonclaw used dig on Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 17, 2009)

Jigglypuff used dig on Bugs Bunny


----------

